# Augsburg: Saisonopening mit Rocky Mountain Tour Bus



## °o°pauli°o° (4. Mai 2006)

Hi folks!

am kommenden Samstag, den 06.05.2005, von 9-17 Uhr findet beim Radsport-Dorn das Saisonopening statt. 

Highlights:
- ROCKY MOUNTAIN Tour Bus 
- ROCKY MOUNTAIN Teamfahrer Mario Lenzen ist auch dabei 
- ROCKY MOUNTAIN Bikes zum testen
- GHOST Bikes zum testen
- VINER Rennrad Pavillion
- ELITE Testzelt
- POWERBAR Stand
- Spezialitäten vom Grill

cu there 

http://radsport-dorn.de

Terminkalender von bikeaction.de:
bikeaction.de/content.php?lang=de&folder=290


----------



## iNSANE! (4. Mai 2006)

Ist mir wohl bekannt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TurboLenzen (5. Mai 2006)

Jawohl! Wer Lust hat, kommt einfach vorbei!

cu there..


----------



## Osti (8. Mai 2006)

bei den leckeren Rädern hätt ich fast Haus und Hof versetzt....  

ist aber gerade noch so gut gegangen....


----------



## TurboLenzen (8. Mai 2006)

War schon Geil in Augsburg! Und richtig schöne Single trails! Hätt ich nicht gedacht!!

greets, 
Mario


----------



## °o°pauli°o° (9. Mai 2006)

schade nur, dass ich mit 39Fieber daheim bleiben musste


----------



## TurboLenzen (10. Mai 2006)

Das ist ja Kacke! Hoffentlich ist alles wieder gut!?
Hier sind mal neue Termine des Testcenter on Tour Bus. Vielleicht schaffst du es ja zu einem der anderen Termine!? Auf der Bikeaction Homepage findet ihr mehr:
http://www.bikeaction.de/content.php?lang=de&folder=354
einfach mal durchlesen, vielleicht ist ja ein Testcenter bei euch in der Nähe!?

greets, 
Mario


----------



## Redking (10. Mai 2006)

Sorry, hatte den neuen Thread übersehen.
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## TurboLenzen (10. Mai 2006)

Alles klar. Vielleicht kann man ja dann ne kleine Runde drehen!?

bis dann,


----------

